# Vapo-Cresolene Co Aqua poison bottle



## LillyPie (Jul 16, 2016)

In searching the internet I have found countless referenced bottles but they are all very small, perhaps 4" or less. The one I have had for decades is approximately 8 1/4" and looks as if purchased just today. I do not recall how I obtained this bottle, whether I dug it up or purchased it. I tend to think the later as it is in such good condition. Is this bottle a rarity? Thank you for any light you can shed on this.


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 16, 2016)

A pic is worth a thousand words, kind of sounds like a repo. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 16, 2016)

There is a large size vapo Cresolene bottle, not sure if it as big as 8 inches but definitely over 6 inches in height, kinda rare but still not worth very much


----------



## LillyPie (Jul 17, 2016)

Thank you for responding. I know this is not a reproduction. Most of my bottle collection was acquired many years ago so I do have what best can be described as more than elementary knowledge of antique bottles but probably far less than you or any other contributors of these threads. Any help, even guesses are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 17, 2016)

Looks old and not a repo. Nice bottle, I know nothing about value.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 18, 2016)

I tried to find the one I saw on Flea bay awhile ago but no luck, it was at least 6 inches high and maybe as big as yours, maybe worth 10 bucks for a poison collector, maybe a bit more, as I have never seen one other than pics.........Andy


----------



## MichaelFla (Jul 22, 2016)

I've seen these bottles in three sizes, this being the largest. My son has the two smaller sizes, but the largest is more difficult to find.


----------



## bottlerocket (Jul 29, 2016)

I would love to have the burner they burned the  Vapo-Cresolene in. Nice bottle. I have one.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 29, 2016)

The burners are for sale quite often on Flea-bay, and go for reasonable prices....Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 29, 2016)

So Lily Pie, it is at least fairly rare, and I am not real sure of the price I quoted, there is an online organization known as the American poison bottle collectors association, somebody there might know, we have a member here on the forums who is quite knowledgable on poison bottles, maybe he will rescue us....Andy


----------

